
Action Potential Mechanism - pieterk
https://ocw.mit.edu/high-school/biology/exam-prep/structure-and-function-of-plants-and-animals/response-to-the-environment/action-potential-mechanism/
======
pieterk
Fascinating explanation of neurons by Prof. Eric Lander, part of
OpenCourseWare published Introduction to Biology
[https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/biology/7-012-introduction-to-
bi...](https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/biology/7-012-introduction-to-biology-
fall-2004/)

